# Quinoa



## Northerner (May 14, 2012)

I'm off on my monthly Burgen supermarket trek tomorrow (it's not sold in the local shops), and thought I might hunt out some quinoa - has anyone tried it and got any tips or recipes?


----------



## Jill (May 15, 2012)

I bought a packet of quinoa and it's still sitting on the kitchen shelf unused so I, too, would appreciate any recipes.


----------



## MeanMom (May 19, 2012)

There are some recipes here

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/search.d...lterItem=&filterItem=&filterItem=&filterItem=

I just use it instead of cous cous or rice sometimes. I like it but it is an acquired taste


----------



## Salinda (May 19, 2012)

I eat it all the time!  As a vegetarian, it is one of my basics and I am never without it.  My method of cooking it is twice the quantity of water to quinoa.  Add a vegetable stock cube to the water and when it is boiling and the stock cube has dissolved, add the quinoa and boil gently for about ten minutes.  Then switch the heat off and forget about it.  After a while, all the water will have been absorbed and you can then either eat it warm or leave it to cool and add it to salads.  I find it goes well with everything else I eat and store it for up to a week in the fridge.  If I want it hot, I will microwave it for a couple of minutes but I must admit, I usually eat it cold.
Linda


----------



## Sazzaroo (May 20, 2012)

_Thanks for this thread Alan, I have looked at this so many times in the supermarket and thought nooooo i'm no sure of how to cook it so left it there but now going to deff give it a go.

Linda thanks for the simple directions and storage time as never sure on these things. I am a lover of cous cous and that has helped me cut down on potatoes and such so this will be good to try also._


----------



## MaryPlain (Jul 24, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Thanks for this thread Alan, I have looked at this so many times in the supermarket and thought nooooo i'm no sure of how to cook it so left it there but now going to deff give it a go.
> 
> Linda thanks for the simple directions and storage time as never sure on these things. I am a lover of cous cous and that has helped me cut down on potatoes and such so this will be good to try also._



Just out of interest, why is cous cous preferable to potatoes?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 24, 2012)

According to carbs and cals, weight for weight, new spuds boiled and couscous 'cooked'  - couscous has more carbs?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jul 25, 2012)

_I'm no foodie scientist, It's just a personal preference. I also cook cous cous the traditional way of steaming it rather than this modern empty packet, just add water and knob of butter method as it is far more lighter._


----------



## rossie (Jul 25, 2012)

I get the linseed and soya at Asda...but Tesco which is nearer to me only sell the sunflower one which I find isnt so nice...


----------



## MaryPlain (Jul 27, 2012)

trophywench said:


> According to carbs and cals, weight for weight, new spuds boiled and couscous 'cooked'  - couscous has more carbs?



I suppose potatoes have the advantage of more vitamin C while couscous would contain more protein, so it's horses for courses. I don't really eat either if I can avoid it.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Aug 17, 2012)

I tried quinoa about six or seven years back, when you were expected to skim the husks off or summat (can't remember, but if you didn't do something during preparation you got a nasty soapy taste). 
Being quite lazy this seemed like hard work ...
Since then I gather quinoa has become more widely available and so perhaps cooking is a more simple affair nowadays.
I used it as a rice/cous cous/bulghar wheat substitute.


----------

